# dodói



## lovelove

What does "dodoi :'(" mean? (the person put a sad face next to it)


----------



## Carfer

In European Portuguese it means '_wound_' in childish language ('_doidói_' or _'dodói'), _so it's something like _'it hurts'._ Brazilian meaning may be different though_._


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hi:
But it's not.It's the same meaning.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Hi:<br>But it's not.It's the same meaning.<br><br><br>
It may also mean that someone is sick.


----------



## Vós

There is a myth which the people think that european portuguese and brazilian portuguese have meanings too different between themselves, the differences are just few expressions, and in the sound of words and who the portugueses speak the language more in the gramatic, but a good speaker knows that the differences are few because the mother language, you fell in the most of cases.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

I think it's the same as _boo-boo_ in English.


----------



## William Stein

A boo-boo is a mistake (I made a boo-boo). I can't think of any childish word like doi-doi, except maybe "ouch-kapouch".


----------



## lovelove

I think something happened with her boyfriend. Could this mean she's hurt in her relationship. or made a mistake in her relationship? Could it do with relationships?


----------



## ewie

Ariel Knightly said:


> I think it's the same as _boo-boo_ in English.


_Boo*h*oo, _Ariel


----------



## William Stein

ewie said:


> _Boo*h*oo, _Ariel



Maybe Ariel knows French, because they say "bobo" = douleur.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

William Stein said:


> A boo-boo is a mistake (I made a boo-boo). I can't think of any childish word like doi-doi, except maybe "ouch-kapouch".


Well, _Merriam-Webster's_ says _boo-boo_ means "a small injury (such as a bruise or scratch)  — used especially by children or when speaking to children  ▪ She fell down and got a boo-boo.  ▪ Did you get a boo-boo?" According to this dictionary, the "mistake" sense is also possible: "a foolish or careless mistake  
▪ I made a slight boo-boo when I added up the numbers.  ▪ a major diplomatic boo-boo." But it's good to know you guys don't really use this word with the "injury" sense, though I could swear I had already heard it.


----------



## Crockett

Boo boo can refer to a tiny injury and it's a word that is only used by/with small children.  I don't think it's terribly uncommon.  But I think my family uses 'owie' (spelled right?) more often.  For example, "did you fall down and get an owie?"  Yes, this is also something that you could only say to a small child.  I guess you could say it to an older person if you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Crockett said:


> Boo boo can refer to a tiny injury and it's a word that is only used by/with small children.  I don't think it's terribly uncommon.  But I think my family uses 'owie' (spelled right?) more often.  For example, "did you fall down and get an owie?"  Yes, this is also something that you could only say to a small child.  I guess you could say it to an older person if you were being sarcastic.


E é a mesma coisa que acontece com _dodói_.


----------



## mglenadel

Estou _dodói_ = I'm _sick / injured / hurting_

Dê canja pro _dodói_ = feed the _sick person / patient_ some chicken soup

Deixe-me ver o _dodói_. Ah, é só um arranhão! = Let me see the _boo-boo_. Oh, it's just a scratch!

Mind you that dodói is children's talk, though it may be used by grown-ups for emphasis or sarcasm.


----------



## lovelove

mglenadel said:


> Estou _dodói_ = I'm _sick / injured / hurting_
> 
> Dê canja pro _dodói_ = feed the _sick person / patient_ some chicken soup
> 
> Deixe-me ver o _dodói_. Ah, é só um arranhão! = Let me see the _boo-boo_. Oh, it's just a scratch!
> 
> Mind you that dodói is children's talk, though it may be used by grown-ups for emphasis or sarcasm.



Thanks so much mglenadel! Turns out she is sick!


----------



## Vós

mglenadel said:


> Estou _dodói_ = I'm _sick / injured / hurting_
> 
> Dê canja pro _dodói_ = feed the _sick person / patient_ some chicken soup
> 
> Deixe-me ver o _dodói_. Ah, é só um arranhão! = Let me see the _boo-boo_. Oh, it's just a scratch!
> 
> Mind you that dodói is children's talk, though it may be used by grown-ups for emphasis or sarcasm.



Mas dodói não era a idéia de boo-boo?

Assim "I'm sick" está oração no caso, do inglês ao português dificilmente alguém traduziria para "Eu estou dodói" e sim "Eu estou doente".

Não?


----------



## mglenadel

Pode até ser. Mas neste caso, lovelove perguntou o que "dodói" significa em inglês. Pode ser "boo-boo", pode ser "sick". "Estou dodói", entretanto significa somente "I'm sick".


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi "Estou dói-dói", apenas "Tenho dói-dói"/"Fiz dói-dói" (ferida).


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós é normal, English, dizer ''tô dodói'' entre nossos amigos. Tem até uma música com este título. 


> Se você quiser saber como eu estou
> Tô dodói, tô dodói por seu amor
> Tô doente por você e mal eu tô



http://www.vagalume.com.br/asas-morenas/to-dodoi.html#ixzz1UYhEaSFw
​


----------



## Vós

Sim dependo do contexto a mãe pode dizer para sua pequenina filha de seis anos que ela está apenas dodói, em vez de, dizer: 

Tu tens câncer minha filha!

Imaginaste a situação?


*Importante* - Vós notastes que o fórum está rosado com a mensagem "this thread has been deleted"?


----------



## William Stein

Vós said:


> Mas dodói não era a idéia de boo-boo?
> 
> Assim "I'm sick" está oração no caso, do inglês ao português dificilmente alguém traduziria para "Eu estou dodói" e sim "Eu estou doente".
> 
> Não?



I believe everybody if you say that little children think "boo-boo" means "pain" but I've never heard it used it that way my whole life and I don't think most other adults would understand it, either. If you look in the dictionary for a definition that doesn't say "babies only" (along with gaga, googoo, peepee, poopoo, etc.), it means to make a mistake, and then just as a joke as in," I made a booboo"


----------

